# squeaky dryer- is it the belt?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi People,
\
Have an older dryer, not sure what brand(its at another location). Its a front load type. Noticed the squeak is rythmic- seeems to squeak in a pattern, while the big basket turns round. Imagine say, as basket turns in a clock pattern, squeak may happen say, from 12 oclock to 3 oclock, then interupt until basket reached 12 oclock again.

Im going there this morning later, and try to inspect.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, should it be easy to open up the dryer? Dont remember how.......

Thanks!


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

i think it the rubber wheels that the drum rides on are worn out. i have replaced mine the parts are cheep and i would say on a scale of 1 to 10 it about a 5 in degree of difficulty for a diyer. im not a repair man and i dont play one one the chat page ,but maybe this will help


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, IDT. Since this morning, Ive been to the apartment, and got the model # Its a GE DDE 7108P LLAD. While I was there, I placed a towel inside it to test it and the dryer squeaked like 1-2-3 and 4, 1-2-3 and 4.....

Not sure if that helps. But, Im gonna take it apart, maybe in the next day or 2, but I will take it apart, and maybe have to but a kit including the puley/rollers/and belt, if necessary.

Thanks, People.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

GE dryers don't use drum rollers they use a drum bearing. You;ll want to get a new bearing and grease. Maybe an idler pulley while you have it torn apart


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Tanks, hardware. I will remember that. So far, Im having trouble even finding a supplier that even has a record of my model/serial #. Geez........


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah I couldn't find your model# either, recheck the last 4 letters


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> yeah I couldn't find your model# either, recheck the last 4 letters


Sorry for delay, but the # is correct. Of course, omit the GE portion of it....thats the brand of course. So now what do I do, ifn we cant even find the model #?

Thanks!


----------

